# Dante ~ Working Sled Dog



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

*Just some fun outback with the big guy. Got this idea from BettyL actually. All you need is a strong dog, harness, long line, sled and a willing human participant (after a beer or two)...









The course...*










*First Attempt... didn't go so well...*





































*Dog without Human...*










*Human without Dog...*










*
Come on Dante, let's try that again..*










*SUCCESS!!*










*Dante <--- "It's all in a day's work!!"*


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks like a ton of fun! Have you done that before? Looks like he knew how to pull!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Oh My,







Looks like a hoot, don't know who is having more fun









Hey, I watched the boys in the snow storm video on YouTube last night.
Dante and his ball, just cracked me up!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Definitely worth the wait!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Those are hilarious Lynn!! Bet you had a blast!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Oh that is awesome! Look at all the smiles.. obviously you're both having a blast!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

OMG how incredibly FUN that looks! Both of you look like you are having an absolute blast!


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

That looks like SO much fun!!!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

I think I need to try this with one of my dogs...


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have to try with Brady
Looks like a blast


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Ah...now if only there was snow here to try it (in the future.) I cracked up with "dog without human"...."human without dog."


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

OMG Lynn! Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

<span style='font-size: 14pt'><span style="color: #FF0000">OMG!!!

That is one of the funniest things I have seen in a long time!!!</span></span>


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I can not wipe the smile off my face, thanks for sharing Lynn.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

That looks like great fun! I have been wanting to try it with Otto but I'm not so sure he'd stop...


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Cool !









I remember way back when, I tied a sled to our Golden (god I wish I had it on tape) & she freaked & went running in circles & then the sled was flying around with her in the air !!!! All she was doing was trying to get away from the sled that was attached to her flying in the air...............







I laughed so hard & about peed my pants, she never really like sleds after that !

Our female GSD would be the best at this, but she would probably run you into a tree !









The boys or anyone for that matter CAN NOT go sledding down our backyard with her out ! The sled will be grabbed out from under you so fast as your butt is sitting still on the ground ! She then runs around the yard (with the same type of sled you have Lynn) with the sled like it's a big toy or something !


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

That is great Lynn!!







Your first attempt ended much like mine and Gracie's first play session yesterday in the newly fallen 2 feet of snow - I ended up on my face while Gracie zoomed around the yard - alas mine did not include beer nor a sled, just my usual klutzy self.







I love watching people have FUN with their dogs!!!!!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

In the first picture showing the coarse I saw the ramp and thought "oh no" he is gonna launch her! 

Looks like everyone involved had fun. I think there is still time for you guys to sign up for the Iditarod.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

It was a heck of a lot of fun!! Here's a slide show of the same pictures.

Click Below:


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Great! 

Note to self: Order new sledding harness for Balto.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

HA HAHA AHAH!
This looks like a blast!
I agree with Sunczarina, my dog would do it, but Im sure he would just keep running!!!!



















Happy Holidays!!!!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey Lynn,

Maybe next time you can try using the A-frame as a ramp and catch some air.


----------



## JackieM1982 (Jul 21, 2005)

Omg Lynn!! Too funny!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: ZahnburgHey Lynn,
> 
> Maybe next time you can try using the A-frame as a ramp and catch some air.


Hey.. Mary Ann went behind the Aframe to throw the ball for Dante.. I told her, don't you dare...because that would have been video material.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I laughed even harder with the slide show. That's just too funny!!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Now I can't wait until tomorrow!! It's definitely a date! Might be the next best thing to training.. 
.
.
.

Off to pack the sled in the truck..


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Hey, Art ~ you can come too... Howard County 10:00 a.m.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

For dog-sledding??


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: ZahnburgFor dog-sledding??


Yes, Leesa's game! Trying to talk Emily into it.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

WAIT.. don't tell the whole world???? lol

I'm game if my dogs can pull my a$$..


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

I may have to come out...if for no other reason than to watch you all eat snow while getting dragged around by dogs.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

OK i have one question...will anyone have video up and running? At the very least please please, I beg of you more pics!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Oh believe me alison... there will be video and pictures. LOL


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

WHAT???? Video and pictures?? Now I know I'm stopping at the store...

Art~ two words.... Whip -n- sleeve..


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

That will get them moving!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

OMG! That is too funny Lynn! Looks you both had fun! 
Like the willing human after 2 beers, I think I might need three before I did it


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Loved it!
You all could have a race!! And the board here can make bets on who will cross the finish line without dumping(doesn't matter who comes in first
Dante sure is an athlete! And you Lynn are a good sport!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

OMG, I know a great idea when I see one!!! Modified though, I will be putting my kids on the sled....warning...watch for photos from Michigan!!!

AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

The fact that he is a Schh dog makes those pictures that much better!!!!!!!!!! Now I'm just itching for a big snow storm so we can take to the street...hehehe.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: G-burgWHAT????
> Art~ two words.... Whip -n- sleeve..


OMG.. we might need to put 911 on speed dial first...LOL.


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

Lynn! Looks like you had fun!! Dante too!!! See, I was smart! I had someone who's done it before (experienced) who also had a sled with a rudder, handle my boys!! LOL

Isn't it fun!!! I wish I lived closer! I can't wait to do it again with my boys. They had a blast last year!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Betty... my inspiration...!!!! People thought I was nuts when I described it... and I kept telling them... it can be done... I've seen it done. I had a blast!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote: Dante sure is an athlete! And you Lynn are a good sport!


Jean you got that all wrong.. Dante is slow and Lynn is evil!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: G-burg
> 
> 
> > Quote: Dante sure is an athlete! And you Lynn are a good sport!
> ...


I'll show you who's evil tomorrow....LOL.


----------



## JackieM1982 (Jul 21, 2005)

Lol, had I known you coulda borrowed Treck's weight-pull harness, works great for this kind of insanity!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

That is so fun to do! I love having my dogs do that but right now it's rollerblades, no snow.








Dante is handsome, love to see his photos!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

These are awesome pics, looks like a blast!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Dog sledding is a fantastic sport to share with your dog. I ran a mixed team of Shepherds, Husky, a huskyXshepherd, and a ShepherdXgolden mix... they adored it. To the extent that Shiloh (my GSD) tore the back window out of my Van when I took the other team out for a run first.... LOL. We had a nice little Ash racing sled, and did real well in the Connecticut Siberian Husky Club 2 dog races. Ski Joring is fun also.

Errr.. my Akita sat down looked back and said... "Tell ya what, if you run ahead of me I'll follow and bring the sled... but no way I'm leaving you behind me..." LOL


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

!!!

What fun!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Day Two will occur in about an hour!! I have some more willing humans wanting to join me in this insane FUN. Sled ~ packed. 911 on speed dial...LOL.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Look out for the knee!!!!!









One more beer please!!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

OH boy oh boy oh boy! Gosh I can't wait to see today's festivities! I was just telling DH last night abou tthis all and told him I needed a skim board and I could have the dogs pull me on the beach (since we dont get snow down here).


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That is so cool!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Lynn,

We totally stole your idea and had a blast this morning here in Michigan. We're on the street, but I live on a golf course, and our street is a cul-de-sac so there is basically no traffic, especially this time of year.

SchH Sled Dog Recalls 

SchH Sled Dog Recalls 2 

SchH Sled Dog Recalls 3 

Thank you for such a fun idea!!!

Wayne


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

What great fun! Looks like a blast. Do we get to see turns today?


Wayne, those are great with the kids too, but I think we should have at least one with you in the sled!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

OMG Wayne I LOVED it! It looks like the kids had an absolute blast! I have to agree with Samuel though....I want to see you in the sled!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

still waiting LOL


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Wayne...what a blast... downloading pictures and video now.. we both made it home in one piece... had a heck of a good time.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

We just came back in from a second round....OMG we had a blast, my kids want to kiss you Lynn!!! This time the neighbor kids got in on the action....somehow, today, she was more to the neighbors than that big dog that barks at the edge of the yard. Several parents changed their opinions today!!!!

I do not see me in the sled. Lynn is a petite flower compared to my chubby backside....and she has a monster Wildhaus dog, mine is but a SchH wantabe high line....that we love so very dearly!!


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh I don't know how I missed this before, I LOVE it! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote: Day Two will occur in about an hour!! I have some more willing humans wanting to join me in this insane FUN.


Hey Lynn!!! I don't know about you, but I am SORE! My legs and shoulders hurt.. Must have been the 4hrs we were out there having a grand ol time.. What a flippin blast..

And boy did we have an audience..









I am gonna head into work.... Got my jumper cables just in case!!!


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

Wayne, those videos cracked me up! I guess I started a new trend when I posted pictures of my boys last year pulling a sled! LOL

I can't wait to see the new shots and video's Leesa and Lynn!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

We weren't very graceful in our attempts! We will be going out and buying an inner-tube for our next outing..









I do see the snow covered street works very well..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wayne, Dayna's recalls are great! 
I loved the way Dayna cooperated, I'd be afraid Karlo would go for a curbshot! Bumpersled...ouch


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Those videos are awesome!! So much fun.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: wicked1996Wayne, those videos cracked me up! I guess I started a new trend when I posted pictures of my boys last year pulling a sled! LOL
> 
> I can't wait to see the new shots and video's Leesa and Lynn!!


God Bless You! From my kids!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the laughs, all! Looks like a ton of fun.

My gsd Basu loved to pull the sled. He didn't have a harness so we let him pull it back up the big hills after we went down them. He also loved to dump people off of sleds and pull off their hats. If he got really excited he'd jump right on the sled and start humping people's heads.


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Wayne02
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: wicked1996Wayne, those videos cracked me up! I guess I started a new trend when I posted pictures of my boys last year pulling a sled! LOL
> ...


I could see they had a blast!!

Here's the shots I posted last year! That's not me on the sled! LOL Kjersti's sled has a rudder. She handled my boys for me!









Cayman


















Carlo


















I can't wait to do it again!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

*Chaos ~*


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

*Dante ~*


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

*Chase ~*


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

*Laos ~ (after sledding)*


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

OMGodness..







No more pictures please!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Okay, what you ALL have been waiting for "VIDEO"









Sledding.. Doggie Style


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That was great! Karlo will love doing this next Winter!


----------



## Heidifarm (Sep 20, 2006)

All these pictures and videos are awesome! Looks like so much fun!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The two of you being dumped off the sled. I am absolutely cracking up over here


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

You guys crack me up!! Isn't it a blast!!! The dogs get great exercise pulling the sled and you get great exercise running back and forth and laughing!!!! I LOVE when people stop to watch what you are doing!!!! I can't wait to go again with my boys!!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

LOVE the video you guys! I don't think I have ever laughed that hard....seriously, I am going to have to find a skim board and see if I can pull of the Southern version on the beach!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: gsdlove212
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Video Alison, you have to promise video!! LOL


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Well Lynn, it might take me a while to pull off....its not quite warm enough for simi-water sports...plus I have to locate a skim board but I will do my darndest to pull it off!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I keep watching that video and just about laugh my self to death. I so needed this "fun" day. Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Don't know who was having more fun you girls or Wayne's kids.
Great pictures & video's everyone, what a laugh!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks for posting all this, I laughed my self silly just watching and listening to all of you!

My Dante sat and whined and bumped his head on my arm - he's mad 'cause he wants to try it here. I reminded him we have no snow


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I wanna do that too!!!!!


----------



## JackieM1982 (Jul 21, 2005)

LOL!







Just awesome! Loved the videos, Wayne. And Lynn, you guys are crazy!! Loved it, was laughing so hard!







Glad you, Leesa and the dogs had fun!


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Great pictures, your dogs are gorgeous especially in the snow background. Looks like so much fun.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

OMG that's too funny you gals ! Looks like a blast......









Thanks for sharing all the videos & pics ! Happy sledding !









I say go BIG, build a snow ramp !


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

We are looking forward to doing it again real soon. Maybe with some new H litter wildhaus pups. LOL.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I need a couple days to re-coup..









Hey Lynn~ I say we drop this schutzhund sh! t and take up dog sledding as our new sport!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Leesa... I'm there with ya!!! Definitely shows the character of the dogs!!! no? LOL


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_PLeesa... I'm there with ya!!! Definitely shows the character of the dogs!!! no? LOL


p.s. and human!!! LOL-


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_POkay, what you ALL have been waiting for "VIDEO"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!!! Faster, faster!!! And more beer!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Quote:LOL!!!! Faster, faster!!! And more beer!!










.. I don't think that would be conducive for safety. I ended up with a black eye as it was. Funny thing is we went out there to track as all the snow has melted and I was able to find the two balls we lost out there during our sledding adventure.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

The Oliver clan just came in from another round. My three year old girl, who weighs next to nothing, would not jump in today. We didn't get a video of her last time, but she and Dayna simply flew down the street....too fast for her. My six year old, who is in the first video in the previous post, just loves it, and he is much lighter than my 10 year old, so he and Dayna still go pretty darn fast! 

Mom (Julie) (the awesome chick that is getting me a Wildhaus "I" litter pup!!!) came out today and watched for the first time...she was a bit freaked...all she kept saying is, "I am glad Dayna's recall is so strong", LOL!! The kids have it down to a science, they let go pretty automatically at the end of the run. My 23 year old son was at the other end, and stopped a car for a moment so we could finish a run, and as the lady drove by afterwards, she rolled the window down and said she was glad she didn't miss that! best laugh she had in weeks! 

My favorite part is how excited Dayna gets....she has an absolute blast...more fun than the kids I think.

It isn't just any Dad that takes his entire family to play in the street!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

It's definitely a blast Wayne. Anytime I get a little "down" all I have to do is watch those videos of your family having fun and the one of Leesa and I....too funny!


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

awesome!!!! Dante looks like he had a blast - you too actually


----------

